# Strike-thru Edit Icon



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I see the strike-thru TAG was added in '07. Do you think it is time to add







to the forum's Edit Toolbar?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

To be honest, I did not know there was an edit toolbar...really.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> To be honest, I did not know there was an edit toolbar...really.


It's all those little icons above the reply box.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> It's all those little icons above the reply box.


I dont have any icons above the reply box. Guess I need to check my UserCP and see if they are shut off or something. I have smiley icons below here, but nothing above at all.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> I dont have any icons above the reply box. Guess I need to check my UserCP and see if they are shut off or something. I have smiley icons below here, but nothing above at all.


Well, I got two rows of icons.

It takes an Admin, if he has everything handy, ten minutes to add a BBcode TAG to a vBulletin Forum.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

While they are adding strike-thru, I would not mind seeing 'spoiler' added to the edit bar as well.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will add those items to the toolbar but I can't guarantee they will stay there. If the toolbar looks too cluttered, I will be taking them off again. Those items are specialized BB codes that the average user doesn't have a need for.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> I will add those items to the toolbar but I can't guarantee they will stay there. If the toolbar looks too cluttered, I will be taking them off again. Those items are specialized BB codes that the average user doesn't have a need for.


Well the strike-thru is handy in the CE program as some issues get fixed between CE downloads.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I use the strike code fairly often, the only problem is the strike does not show up when viewing through an app and you may send out bad info. (yeah, I did it.)

Is there a list of codes that work here at the site?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode


But do all of them work in vB v3.7.6?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Most of them do, yes. The ones toward the bottom don't.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> [highlight]Most of them do, yes[/highlight]. [warning]The ones toward the bottom don't.[/warning]


Well, warning doesn't work and highlight seems to be the same as color (and defaults to red). Bummer.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Well, warning doesn't work and highlight seems to be the same as color (and defaults to red). Bummer.


Highlight with yellow bg would also have been nice.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Highlight with yellow bg would also have been nice.


Agreed.


----------

